

Ask HN: Best practices for a bilingual blog? - thibaultj

Hi everyone,<p>I was wondering if anybody has any feedback about running a bilingual blog.<p>I'm a freelance developper, so when I write technical posts, I do it in english to reach as many people as possible.<p>But I also write articles with random thoughts, short stories, etc. and I do it in french because this is my native language.<p>What are the best practices in that case? Should I split my blog into two separate domains? Does it really matter? What do you think?
======
thibaultj
The url, in case you would be interested: <http://miximum.fr>

